# Just A Gar Mount



## Millyville Hunter (Feb 21, 2010)

I had this mount done this past summer by Glenn Arp of hoot and holla taxidermy and I tell you he did a outstanding job. Just a good reference if you are looking to get one done-


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

Impressive mount.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 21, 2010)

very neat !!! always been tempted but my bride ain't so sure about displayin' the toothy critter !!!


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

nice mount


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cool lookin' I have always wondered how one of them would look mounted. I thought they would make a really cool lookin' mount. We always pick one or two up when we are catching the flats, may have to hold onto one now and have it mounted.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2010)

Really nice. You see so many bass mounts that they get really boring, but that gar is different and cool. One place I bowfish has a lot of  black-colored gar, one of those would make a nice mount.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 5, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Really nice. You see so many bass mounts that they get really boring, but that gar is different and cool. One place I bowfish has a lot of  black-colored gar, one of those would make a nice mount.



Nice to see someone else that bowfishes with a longbow!


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 5, 2010)

nice black gar!! I dont think Ive ever shot one with that color...


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks great!  It would also look really cool with an arrow stuck through the middle of him


----------



## drewpatt (Mar 28, 2010)

wow !!!


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Apr 6, 2010)

What did it cost you if you don't mind my asking. Also Where is Hoot-N-Holla located?


----------

